# Rocking R saddles?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Contacted them today asking for more information and prices. Wonder what people's thoughts on the brand are? Anybody have a newer one?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have been checking into them myself. A lot of people have said that they like them. From what I've read, they are pretty decent saddles at an affordable price. Only problem for me is it doesn't seem that they make them with a 14 inch seat which is what I need. They do make a barrel saddle with a 14 inch seat but I don't want that.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

LoriF said:


> I have been checking into them myself. A lot of people have said that they like them. From what I've read, they are pretty decent saddles at an affordable price. Only problem for me is it doesn't seem that they make them with a 14 inch seat which is what I need. They do make a barrel saddle with a 14 inch seat but I don't want that.


That is strange, I have found that a lot of the companies don't make the big seats, but do make the smaller ones. I need a 17 inch, and they are one of the few that also offer a wide and draft tree.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

QHDragon said:


> That is strange, I have found that a lot of the companies don't make the big seats, but do make the smaller ones. I need a 17 inch, and they are one of the few that also offer a wide and draft tree.


If you need a 15 or 16 inch seat, you're good to go. Anything smaller or bigger, you have to search a little harder.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am kind of bummed that I haven't heard back from Rocking R yet. I keep reading good reviews though. I am hoping that they might be a solution to my problem!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The bars of the 17" are longer so if the horse has a short back it may not work. Find the last true rib and ruff the hair in a straight line towards the spine and make a chalk mark. Do the same 2" behind the scapula. That is the length of tree that will work.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Turns out the reason I haven't heard anything back from them is because the shop closed before Christmas. They thought they had a buyer, but it sounds like they backed out. Their main saddle maker will be making saddles through Frontier Saddlery now. They will use the same tree, trying to find out if they will use the same leather. Frontier hasn't updated their Facebook page in a while, but I wasn't super impressed with what they have posted on there.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I loved my Rocking R. I had a new training saddle, but found I did not like rough out, and bought a used reining saddle that was a Rocking R. Loved it.


----------



## leeroy (Oct 7, 2013)

I had one , it was ok. If you turned it upside down and looked under the flaps you could see the tree, It looked to be rough made pine with staples holding it all together not that well made.


----------

